# Elementium verhütten, wo erlernen?



## ach was solls. (25. Oktober 2008)

Nabend liebe Buffed - User,
ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht in der SuFu ein ähnliches Thema zu suchen. Leider vergebens ..

So ich bin genau jetzt im Pechschwingenhort, der Priester hat alles gut gemacht -> Goblin wurde übernommen. Das Problem ist jetzt, der Priester konnte keine Spells ausser "Angreifen" in der neuen Zauberliste finden . Jetzt frage ich Euch, ob ihr nicht wisst wo man jetzt Elementium verhütten lernt . Oder kann man das überhaupt nicht mehr?!


----------



## vickie (27. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte das immer noc hda lernen können.
Frag mal den Priester ob der vll irgendwelche Interface Addons benutzt und vll deswegen die Fähigkeiten nicht richtig gesehn hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (28. Oktober 2008)

Daran hab ich auch gedacht. Er soll mal alle AddOns ausschalten und dann sehen ob evtl. doch der Zauber zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Ultimegolem (29. Oktober 2008)

Das verhütten wurde rausgenommen Sprcih das ist kein Bug der Goblin kann das einfach nicht


----------



## noizycat (17. November 2008)

Ernsthaft? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, ne Alternative gibts doch nicht ... ?


----------



## FallenAngel198 (20. November 2008)

Ultimegolem schrieb:


> Das verhütten wurde rausgenommen Sprcih das ist kein Bug der Goblin kann das einfach nicht



Falsch, weil es nämlich ein Bug ist, der auch schon gemeldet wurde. Aber habe irgendwo in Erinnerung, dass es schon bissle länger her ist (circa 1-2 Monate) ein Gm hat dazu auch geschrieben, dass es ein Bug ist und gefixt werden soll. Und man auf irgendwas im Süden von Winterquell zurückgreifen soll. Aber da hatte der Gm vermutlich kein Plan oder im Wow Eu Forum hatten die kein Plan.


----------

